
Ask HN: Best website performance optimization resources? - Kinnard
What are the best resources for learning website performance optimization techniques + best practices?<p>eg: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;web&#x2F;fundamentals&#x2F;performance&#x2F;why-performance-matters&#x2F;
======
daniel_iversen
It’s tricky because there’s backend performance tuning and front end tuning,
backend is of course super dependant on your stack whereas the front end is
based on standards at least. Is your website static (I.e not an app, not
authenticated and not refreshing very often)? Then a (not proud) shortcut to
start with is to put a CDN in front of it and then just optimise your front
end (css, JS, HTML) and you can google for that (a good start is to try using
the Google Pagespeed insights tool - it’ll scan your page and tell you what it
thinks you need to optimise).

------
Kinnard
web.dev appears to repackage google's website optimization content in a more
"narrative" format: [https://web.dev/learn](https://web.dev/learn)

